#ubuntu-pt 2010-12-27
<_player> dude
<_player> estas bues atrasado mate :)
<BUGabundo> _player: saiu agora mm em trackers publicos
<BUGabundo> eu ja tenho o torrent privado ha 1h
<BUGabundo> e ja andava na usenet antes disso
<_player> eu ja' tenho o file ca' ha' 1h :)
<_player> ftth ftw
<BUGabundo> sortudo
<BUGabundo> aki nem 10
<igor__> ola alguem pode me ajudar?
<vasco> olá. tem alguém dos Açores?
<BUGabundo> yo
#ubuntu-pt 2010-12-28
<Yutaka> boa noite
<Yutaka> Oi gente
<joaopinto> oi
<Yutaka> Alguem ja fez isso? 'navegador chromium exportar dados 'senhas, favoritos' para o navegador Firefox'?
<joaopinto> eu nao
<Yutaka> ^^
<Yutaka> parece q nao da
<Yutaka> :S
<Yutaka> as senhas gravadas no chromium fica nesse arquivo
<Yutaka> Login Data
<Yutaka> ^^
<Yutaka> daria para mover de chromium para chomium
<Yutaka> *chromium
<BUGabundo> evening mum and ded!
<dave__> hey, alguém por aqui?
<BUGabundo> nao
<dave__> simpático..
<BUGabundo> ora essa
<dave__> hmm....
<dave__> precisava de ajuda aqui numa coisa...
#ubuntu-pt 2010-12-29
<Yutaka> Bom dia gente
<ePirat> ola
<ePirat> i w
<ePirat> eu addicionei o meu script no autostart (system > autostart) mas como eu posso usar sudo?
<BUGabundo> hey :P
#ubuntu-pt 2010-12-30
 * Patricia Propaganda bnc gratuita http://beta.rdlbnc.com/request.php  quem quiser usar esta ai duvidas de como usar so falar com o suporte
<Patricia> vou dormir boa noite a todos.
<Patricia> bom dia
<skorzen> gouki, andas aí?
<gouki> skorzen, sim
<skorzen> safaste-te com o número do Teixeirinha?
<skorzen> Lembrei-me disso há pouco. :-)
<gouki> yah
<Patricia> Back friends
#ubuntu-pt 2010-12-31
<dvp> Se7h Se7h
<dvp> Preciso duma ajuda tua.
<dvp> Especificamente tua.
<dvp> Acerca do sapo.
<Se7h> wtf
<Se7h> o meu nick parece de alguem q trabalha na sapo?
 * Patricia Happy New Year | Joyeux Nouvel An | Feliz Año Nuevo | Buon anno
 * Patricia voltei :D
 * Patricia Voltei
 * Patricia Feliz pc novo '***tu chegarás até este ponto e daqui não passarás***'
<Patricia> Feliz calendario novo para todos :D
#ubuntu-pt 2011-01-01
 * Patricia espero que esse 2011 o brasil tenha mais respeitos e menos preconceitos, <'nao sei para que esperar o que nunca vai acontecer'>
<Patricia> durma todos bem, com oque seus pensamentos acredita.
<Patricia> bonne journée
<YoBoY> Bom ano novo a todos :)
<nuno_nunes> feliz ano novo a todos
<Patricia> bonjour
#ubuntu-pt 2011-01-02
<Patricia> Bom dia :)
<BUGabundo> howdy
<BUGabundo> ahahhahah I DID IT https://twitter.com/#!/BUGabundoPT2ENG
#ubuntu-pt 2011-12-26
<buribu> o/
<miguelb> Olá
<miguel_> olá
<FernandoMiguel> good evening
<skorzen> buenas
#ubuntu-pt 2011-12-27
<VilasBoas> Bom Dia
#ubuntu-pt 2011-12-28
<dcosta> http://www.shutterstock.com/pic-30816400/stock-vector-cargo-ship-vector.html
<dcosta> ops
#ubuntu-pt 2011-12-29
<totimkopf> ola
<skorzen> Boas, totimkopf
<henrique> hope
<FernandoTopGear> evening
#ubuntu-pt 2011-12-30
<FernandoMiguel> evening
#ubuntu-pt 2012-01-01
<FernandoMiguel> Happy New Year !!! https://plus.google.com/hangouts/1c463bd3da472c6692cc562c4dc10c0380396691?str
#ubuntu-pt 2013-12-23
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-12-24
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-12-25
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-12-26
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-12-27
<astroo-> Internet privacy as important as human rights, says UN's Navi Pillay  http://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/dec/26/un-navi-pillay-internet-privacy
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-12-28
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-12-29
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-12-22
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-12-23
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-12-24
<Guest57168> alguém ai ?
<astroo-> eu sempre
<BrunoPT> sim
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-12-25
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-12-26
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-12-27
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-12-28
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-12-21
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-12-22
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-12-23
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-12-24
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-12-25
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-12-26
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-12-27
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2017-12-28
<dmcs> olá psychicist
